# Mortar from a caulking gun?



## MikeC (Nov 20, 2013)

I was speechless.  Some sort of caulking used as mortar.  I didn't even know what it violated.  The best I could come up with on the spot was IPMC 102.5Yes, I stuck my knife in it.  I figured if it was properly done, I shouldn't be able to do any damage with a knife.  Just another slumlord adding lipstick to a pig.

View attachment 2014


View attachment 2015


View attachment 2014


View attachment 2015


/monthly_2013_11/ResizedImage_1384982400704.jpg.f936ff31ab889ebaf11bb27774722bd3.jpg

/monthly_2013_11/2013-11-20_15-32-53_852.jpg.d97aec2613429c1c6a43a3bc4be2d176.jpg


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 20, 2013)

MikeC said:
			
		

> I was speechless.  Some sort of caulking used as mortar.  I didn't even know what it violated.  The best I could come up with on the spot was IPMC 102.5Yes, I stuck my knife in it.  I figured if it was properly done, I shouldn't be able to do any damage with a knife.  Just another slumlord adding lipstick to a pig.
> 
> View attachment 2172
> 
> ...


Several companies produce a latex sanded compound for pointing up motor joints.


----------



## MikeC (Nov 20, 2013)

But to be used for new block?  Somebody is going to have to show me it is approved for that.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 21, 2013)

MikeC said:
			
		

> But to be used for new block?  Somebody is going to have to show me it is approved for that.


Not designed as a structural compound, only as a point up for small cracks etc.


----------



## JBI (Nov 21, 2013)

I used grey latex caulk to repair non-structural brick mortar joints a couple of times... I also googled 'mortar in a caulk gun' and found that most listed were for latex based pointing repair, but... one manufacturer does make a caulk gun like device that can deliver actual mortar for bedding. I didn't take the time to read the details, but I would imagine that it is site mixed mortar that is applied via the device, as mortar will hydrate even in a sealed container (lacking some alternative mixture that would delay the process).


----------



## Sifu (Nov 21, 2013)

If it doesn't comply with ASTM C 270, and if its not type M or S it can't be used for structural in foundation walls.  IRC 607.1


----------

